# Black spots on gums?



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I was checking Watson's teeth the other day and noticed that he has black spots on his upper gums that weren't there before. Kind of around his canines (I can get a picture if necessary). His teeth look nice and clean and he gets a lot of bully stick and bones and things.

Is this just a normal thing that shows up as a dog ages? Or something I should be concerned about? I've seen dark spots on tongues and gums before but it's weird that they just appeared over the last couple weeks/months.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

No idea but my ginger cat has "age spots" (black spots on gums and nose)... maybe it's the same w/ dogs?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

taquitos said:


> No idea but my ginger cat has "age spots" (black spots on gums and nose)... maybe it's the same w/ dogs?


Yeah, that's kind of what I'm thinking.

I honestly wouldn't have worried about it except that he's entered in a show this weekend and the judge will look in his mouth. I don't want to feel like an idiot if it's actually a problem or something.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Some dogs do develop pigment spots on the gums as they age. As long as the texture of the gums is normal (that is, it's just coloration rather than raised lumps or weird texture to the gums) then that's probably all it is. Like, if you can run your finger over it without feeling anything different then it's probably just pigment.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

My Rott/Lab mix has these and they have gotten progressively larger as he ages  I asked a vet about them and the vet said they're pigment spots, like sassafras said, and to check gum texture every once in a while to make sure the gums are smooth and normal.

Good luck at your show!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Some dogs do develop pigment spots on the gums as they age. As long as the texture of the gums is normal (that is, it's just coloration rather than raised lumps or weird texture to the gums) then that's probably all it is. Like, if you can run your finger over it without feeling anything different then it's probably just pigment.


Yep, they are just gum, no weird texture or bump or anything. Good to know that's normal with age!



Hiraeth said:


> My Rott/Lab mix has these and they have gotten progressively larger as he ages  I asked a vet about them and the vet said they're pigment spots, like sassafras said, and to check gum texture every once in a while to make sure the gums are smooth and normal.
> 
> Good luck at your show!


Thanks!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Did it look something like this?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Did it look something like this?


Not quite. They're not around the teeth, just randomly above them. Like, right where his lower canine might poke into the gum (it doesn't actually poke into his gums, but hopefully that makes sense)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmmm, interesting. I am no vet but I would also think that as long as there is nothing abnormal except for the color, it is harmless. Never hurts to keep an eye on it though. Soro actually has a tiny swelling above his top, middle premolar, right at the gumline. It has not grown in a while but I would call that abnormal. And I knew what those things were called but forgot...

Anywho, I am sure Watson is fine. Give him a sloppy smooch for me


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I am no vet but I would also think that as long as there is nothing abnormal except for the color, it is harmless. Never hurts to keep an eye on it though. Soro actually has a tiny swelling above his top, middle premolar, right at the gumline. It has not grown in a while but I would call that abnormal. And I knew what those things were called but forgot...
> 
> Anywho, I am sure Watson is fine. Give him a sloppy smooch for me


Thanks! Will do


----------

